# Question For Anyone That Has Done G0602 4-6 Bolt Compound Mod



## RegisG (May 23, 2016)

If you've done the mod to strengthen the compound mount, I have a couple questions:
 - Is there any reason not to make the length long enough to be flush in front and almost reach the oil ports on the cross slide on back? 

 - Is or would it be helpful to drill a hole for the cross slide backlash cap screw?  Or, would you always just take mount off the adjust when necessary?

 I really enjoyed the helpful posts about this.   Would appreciate any other tips on this. 

Thanks,
Regis


----------



## RJSakowski (May 23, 2016)

Regis,

I made mine more or less square using the two original holes plus four new ones on the corners.  


I used 5/8" steel plate.  I also tapped six additional holes at the rear of the cross slide to permit an auxillary mount to the rear.  I had to move the center oil port forward.   

There is plenty of rigidity with this mount.  I also added three additional holes to the dial mount.

I am on vacation now and don't have access to the design but can post it when I am back later this week


----------



## RegisG (May 23, 2016)

RJ
I'm looking forward to it. 
Thank you,
Regis


----------



## RJSakowski (May 23, 2016)

RegisG said:


> RJ
> I'm looking forward to it.
> Thank you,
> Regis


Regis,  Actually, I posted the info about a year ago.  

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/improved-g0602-compound-clamp.34796/

Let me know if you need further info.


----------

